# Como reducir el peso de tu bicicleta



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Buen día a todos. 

Hace unos días, un amigo me comentó que quisiera reducir el peso de su bicicleta (Specialized stumpjumper rígida, aluminio). Me preguntó si considero que vale la pena cambiar manillar y poste de asiento por unos de carbón. La respuesta obvia sería que cambiase su transmisión, rines y frenos por XTR o similares, pero, en cuanto a la cantidad de peso ganado, por la cantidad de pesos (o dólares) perdidos, consideran que vale la pena?

Saludos!

Toño / WL


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Si tiene una bici rigida es poco lo que se puede cambiar que sea significativo, el wheelset y crankset serian las dos areas de mas peso. Frenos, postes, etc reduce gramos pero nada significativo comparado al costo pero en realidad saldra mejor si cambia la bici por una mas moderna.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Tienes toda la razón DiRt DeViL , es en las ruedas donde primeramente se debe pensar en mejorar para bajar de peso la bici , y al instalar llantas , rines y cassette mas ligeros se siente inmediatamente en el  desempeño de la bici , la reducción de peso en las ruedas da como resultado mejor arranque, subir mas rápido y sentir mas ágil la bici.

Me parece que ha cambiado la percepción de los bikes con respecto al peso de las bicis , hasta hace varios años lo mas "normal " y lógico era comprar o buscar la bici mas ligera , una doble suspensión de 12 kilos o menos era bastante común , hoy en día con la llegada de las 29'ers dobles, las Enduro o las trailbikes de gran recorrido un peso normal ya viene siendo 13 kilos o un poco mas .

Se calcula que bajar un kilo de peso a una bici equivale a invertir mas o menos unos 1000 dólares , es decir a dólar el gramo jajaja, así que la ligereza cuesta.

En el binomio ciclista-bici o bici-ciclista , habría que ver si no sería mas conveniente y mas económico que el ciclista baje unos cuantos kilitos ....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

El calculo de dolar por gramo en la bici es correcto, es mas economico perder peso en el ciclista que en la bici.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

tienes una lista de los componentes? como dicen, empezaría por las ruedas. no vas a encontrar nada ligero ya armado; tienes que escoger los componentes de estas(rayos, nipples, mazas, rines) tu mismo para armar algo verdaderamente ligero. si la bici tiene tornillería de acero cambiándola por tornillería de titanio, aluminio, fibra de carbono y nylon(estas ultimas dos donde se pueda), te ayudará a bajar el peso por lo menos unos 300 grs. hay asientos que son muy comodos y que pesan una fraccion de lo que generalmente traen las bicis de fabrica, te recomiendo el speedneedle de tune, es una joya!

xtr es pesado, al menos que le vayas a meter lo de ultima generacion. sram es mas ligero y tuneado todavia mas.


----------



## M1KEMEX (May 26, 2019)

Yo tengo una Turbo 29 (SS910) de aluminio. De fábrica pesaba unos 13.5 Kg y ahora pesa unos 12 Kg. Lo único que le hice fue fue:

* Cambiar la suspension de fábrica por una tijera rígida de 4130.
* Cambiar el manubrio original (68 cm) por uno más corto (62cm).
* Cambiar la potencia por una más corta (110 a 90 mm).

1.5 Kg es un montón si tomas en cuenta que le puse timbre y patita para sostenerla.

Estoy seguro de que si le quito la multiplicación que viene de fábrica (acero troquelado y remachado) y le pongo una mejor, le cambio de rueda libre a casette cambiando las mazas chinas por unas mejorcitas (lo se porque en mi otra bici tengo Shimano Deore con Centerlock) y me busco unas llantas mejorcitas (traigo todavía las genéricas) podría bajarle fácilmente otro Kg.

La pregunta es: ¿vale la pena tanto desmadre por 1 Kg?

La otra bici que tengo (Schwinn Voyageur 3 700C) venía de fábrica con V-Brake y le puse discos. Estoy muy contendo con esa bici, pero si lo volviera a hacer todo otra vez, mejor la compraría desde el principio como la quiero en vez de andar experimentando.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, creo que lo primero es comprar un cuadro lo más ligero posible y después ponerle llantas y rines ligeros. Lo demás no se justifica por el costo/beneficio y a veces hay que sacrificar un poco de peso por comodidad, como un poste de asiento hidráulico. 
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

ya no supimos en qué terminó esto....que le metió tu amigo a su Spesh??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> ya no supimos en qué terminó esto....que le metió tu amigo a su Spesh??


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buen comentario rrl,

Así pasa frecuentemente en los foros de mtbr, alguien pregunta solicitando consejo , información o algún tip respecto a tal o cual bici y/o componentes .

Un ejemplo... " estoy indeciso entre comprar una bici "A" que vi en $$$ "con estos componentes o una bici "B" con estos componentes en este precio $$$ ,después de varios consejos de diferentes miembros de los diferentes foros , a final dice compré la bici "W" o bien... " decidí no comprar nada y mejor voy a actualizar la mía " y para que gasto.

O bien cuando preguntan , ahí estamos varios echándole ganas y tiempo con el fin de apoyar al solicitante y al final ni una simple respuesta , ya no para dar las gracias , tan solo para comentar que compró.

Saludos.


----------

